
Why Hasn't It Snowed in L.A. Since 1962 - andrewfromx
https://www.kcet.org/shows/lost-la/why-hasnt-it-snowed-in-los-angeles-since-1962
======
alanalda777
This year has been snowing much more in Moscow than the past few years.
Anecdotal, I know. But we're bracing for stronger winters

